# crawler harness blades colors



## jmprox (Jan 14, 2011)

Making crawler harnesses and painting my blades. looking to get some info or some pics of goog colors for the saginaw bay. first time making harnesses so any info will help!!!


----------



## walleye50 (Jan 10, 2011)

these are the best colors that produced for us last year on the bay. especially the silver and golds. hope this helps.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

I think I read some ware that all they see is yellow ,gold, greens, and orange on this site if you wantto look for it more the merrier if you want to. Any ways that seems to be all we caught them on Erie if anything same should hold true for sag bay . here is a link to some of it on spinners. And blades at first link second is ware it is from it is a tackle directory. 

http://www.fishweb.com/recreation/fishing/fishfacts/tackle/spinners/index.html
http://www.fishweb.com/recreation/fishing/fishfacts/index.html


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

My top colors last year:
Gold blade with green metallic
Copper blade with dark purple/kevorkian colors
Copper with orange
anything on copper


----------



## walleye621 (Dec 30, 2010)

Anything with antifreeze. Purple and glow colors worked well also.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walleye621 (Dec 30, 2010)

Anything with antifreeze. Purple and glow colors worked well also.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

Copper with red beads when the fish were deep. When the fish were higher our blues, pinks, purple and orange did well. I like size 4 or 5 Colorado blades with a 4/6/6 hook combo. Still up in the air on line. I tied some up with 8 pound it worked great when the heavy line was not getting bit, but it twisted pretty bad. My buddy uses 20 lb and does well.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Priority1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Pink, Chartreuse, Purple, Orange, and glows. I like hammered spoons in nickel, gold and copper. 

Most of the time they are not fussy and you will not have to change colors from what you start with.


----------

